# Food Safety News - 05/08/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 8, 2021)

*FDA Releases report on foodborne illness risk factors in delis*
By News Desk on May 08, 2021 12:05 am The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has released its report on a study of foodborne illness risk factors in retail food store deli departments. This study is part of a 10-year initiative that examines when foodborne illness risk factors, such as employees practicing poor personal hygiene, and food safety practices, like improper handwashing, occur; and their... Continue Reading


*Salmonella sickens 14 in Sweden; 40 sick in Danish outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on May 08, 2021 12:03 am Swedish authorities are investigating a Salmonella outbreak that has affected more than a dozen people in less than two weeks. From April 13 to 24, 14 people have been infected with Salmonella Braenderup in 10 different regions of the country. Whole genome sequencing has shown the patients to be linked, according to the Public Health... Continue Reading


*Patient count grows in Salmonella outbreak linked to cashews in brie*
By News Desk on May 07, 2021 04:27 pm More people are sick in a Salmonella outbreak traced to Jule’s brand cashew brie, according to an update today from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Jule’s recalled all of its products in April. As of today, seven people from three states have been confirmed with infections from Salmonella Duisburg and Salmonella Urbana. Three... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 8, 2021)

I'm not up on the current educational culture, but didn't we cover these " foodborne issues" in the old Home Ec courses???   Instead of spending MORE tax$ on "new initiatives" why not just update the "old" training courses like Home Ec for the modern world? 

John


----------

